# 11th Batch. 25:43 (Lush Type)



## niclycha (Jun 7, 2016)

This FO smells really good
Did it in some greens and brown.  discolors 
18 bar slab mold, column pour with 2 columns, sectioned off the greens and alternated brown /green. But of course it thickened, we'll see. ...
This is it so far ...

Next batch,  NO GREENS LOL


----------



## makemineirish (Jun 7, 2016)

I loved that perfume, but Lush discontinued it.  Do you mind sharing which vendor carries the fragrance oil that you used?


----------



## niclycha (Jun 7, 2016)

@ maker Nurture soap supply

This is the first time I made 100 Oz of oils lol and OMG the first time I used this mold with the dividers. I thought it was going to discolor to dk brown, but it might change. 
I swear in my head I always have it planned out way different than what I it turns out lol.  I'm learning THAT'S SOAPMAKING

OMG they are HUGE. Lol. 8 Oz bars. This scent smells DE-LISH!
Look how big they are compared to my 1 inch cut bars. 
That was 100 Oz of oils, I think I'm going to do a few 50 Oz or massive less to make some embeds.

I might cut some of these in half. I haven't measured them yet, just weighed  the 8 oz 
When I figured the L×W×H×.39
 it came out to 149  so I figured I'd do 100 to be on the safe side. I didn't take into account the bottom insert, all 4 side inserts plus the dividers, took up 50 Oz of space


----------



## Susie (Jun 8, 2016)

If that is a metal rack those soaps are resting on, I would move them ASAP lest you get DOS.


----------



## Spunky (Jun 8, 2016)

Very fun looking! They are some mighty sized bars. 

Susie, I thought as long as the metal was covered it was ok to put soap on to cue? I am using cooling racks right now too and not sure I have an alternatives I can get in the near future.


----------



## KristaY (Jun 8, 2016)

That's some beautiful soap, niclycha! I just went to Nurture to look up the FO and it sounds delicious. It says the vanillin content is 5.41% and their testing found it to discolor dark brown. I'd love to see these in another week or 2 to see how the green holds up. I always love scents that have vanillin but I get tired of turning out brown soap, lol. I hope your greens stay as beautiful as they are now!


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 8, 2016)

> -Spunky
> Susie, I thought as long as the metal was covered it was ok to put soap on to cue? I am using cooling racks right now too and not sure I have an alternatives I can get in the near future.


 
As long as they are coated, your soaps will be fine. I've been using the stackable cookie-cooling racks from Pampered Chef throughout all the 10+ years I've been soaping, and all my soaps have been DOS-free..... well, all except for that one highly superfatted canola batch I made my first year of soaping, but we all can guess why _that_ happened.  

Anyway, the racks are coated with either silicone or rubber, and they've proved to be perfect for a hobbyist like me who just makes for family and friends. In my busiest times, I have 6 of them in use. I can cure three 2.8lb batches of soap per rack: 
https://www.pamperedchef.com/shop/B...ng+Rack/1587?gclid=CNL9yev2mM0CFYaTfgod9FoNgA

Two of my family members used to sell Papered Chef, so I have plenty enough of the racks for soaping _and_ for baking. lol


IrishLass


----------



## niclycha (Jun 8, 2016)

Kristay I portioned out the greens and added a little vanilla stabilizer to the FO because I heard it doesn't work, I added a little brown mica in case it discolors it will evenly discolor

The rack is coated, it's from a wine refrigerator, I'll have to see about getting more racks but I haven't had problems. ..yet knock on wood

Those cooling racks look nice

Yay look what came in today 
Can you tell I like green.


----------



## penelopejane (Jun 8, 2016)

Next time you could pour 1/2 as much batter into that mold to make the finished soap the thickness you want rather than cut them horizontally.


----------



## niclycha (Jun 8, 2016)

Yea. That's what I'm planning on doing, that was my 1st time using it lol experimenting lol. But I couldn't have pick a better scent to have SO MUCH of. They smell delicious, that aren't too pretty but yummmmm smell



makemineirish said:


> I loved that perfume, but Lush discontinued it.  Do you mind sharing which vendor carries the fragrance oil that you used?



You can also make your own roll on perfume, 2 to 3 ml of FO then the rest of the 10 ml bottle with fractionated coconut oil    I learned that a few days ago watching Louise @ 805 soaps on YouTube, I think she is in this forum group but I don't know her username. She's great abs has lots of awesome videos to help the newbies like myself. 
Thanks Louise if you happen to be here. 

Might cut these up into guest soaps. At a 1/2" cut, they make a cute size little soap 
What do yall think? 
2" wide 
2" tall 
1/2" thick


----------



## KristaY (Jun 9, 2016)

I think that'll be a nice size to hold on to. Not so big you can't hold it and not so small it slips out. What will they weigh now? About 4 oz or less? I can see a bit of brown discolor starting but they still look great!


----------



## niclycha (Jun 9, 2016)

2 Oz each

Yea it was the lt brown when I poured it. I also added a bit of brown mica, I shouldn't have so I could see the real color it would turn, because it's not dark at all, I guess we'll have to wait and see, but the smell is so yummy, even if they were ugly, they smell so good!

At work, got to take a pic of the end piece, I actually hope it discolors to a darker brown


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jun 9, 2016)

As it continues to brown I'll bet it will really make the green pop. They will really be spectacular then


----------



## niclycha (Jun 9, 2016)

I hope so. Thanks Cindy

They are not turning darker. For once I wanted then to lol

My brown is getting darker in my green and brown soap


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 30, 2016)

Lovely bars! That FO sounds fantastic. It's on my wishlist now.


----------



## niclycha (Jul 1, 2016)

I just ordered more of it to make roll on perfumes last week, but they only had 2 Oz, I was looking at micas last night and saw that the 8 oz was in so I HAD TO GET ONE. Because OMG "what if they run out and I can't get it anymore "..... lol that's how I justified it. ..to myself lol.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 2, 2016)

I got 2oz of that waiting to soap, I've been putting it off since I wasn't sure it would be a good scent. Now I'm eager to soap with it! Good to know about the discoloring, thanks.

Gorgeous bars! I like the 2oz size. They look great!


----------



## niclycha (Jul 2, 2016)

I did also a a little brown mica for it to come out even 
Here are some updated pics


----------



## niclycha (Jul 2, 2016)

It's a little darker now


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 2, 2016)

It looks like it gets pretty dark, which doesn't bother me if it smells good!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 3, 2016)

The green is really starting to pop - sometimes waiting for soap to do it's thing is good stuff


----------



## niclycha (Jul 7, 2016)

It glows under my HUE lights when they are set to purple


----------



## Dana89 (Jul 7, 2016)

Lovely bars indeed. I am so not artistic, after many fugly soap I just do a an ITP swirl most of the time.


----------

